# Hoover in his Cocoon / lazing on his back



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

m_brane, can't see the pic. Edit your post so that the last gate looks like: [/img]


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

also, a suggestion, if you don't mind, there is a test section in this forum so you can check out all the features of the forum before posting in one of the regular sections. 8)

we do want to see your kitty pics!!


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

oops, wrong address, wrong tag...


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Excellent pic!!! Beautiful cat. What is that thing???


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

I HAVE to have one of those cocoons! Tell me where I can get one, please!!!!


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

Ha, here's he is playing hermit crab!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

amazing object...looks like layers of corrugated cardboard. did you make that or get it someplace?


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

I did a post on the cocoon earlier:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=14397&start=15


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

That is wild. Kitty looks to be enjoying that thing.


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

I LOVE that cacoon. I looked at your previous post. Are you selling them yet? How much do you anticipate the cost will be? I am sure my cats would love it too!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

m_brane said:


> Ha, here's he is playing hermit crab!


I cannot see this picture!


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> m_brane said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, here's he is playing hermit crab!
> ...


try:

http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=6830


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

m_brane said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > m_brane":yq2t44l1]Ha said:
> ...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

timskitties said:


> also, a suggestion, if you don't mind, there is a test section in this forum so you can check out all the features of the forum before posting in one of the regular sections. 8)


Instead of doing that they can also hit the preview button before hitting submit to see if the picture shows or if the post is as you want it to be.

That's a beautiful cat, what breed is he/she :?:


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

kitkat said:


> timskitties said:
> 
> 
> > also, a suggestion, if you don't mind, there is a test section in this forum so you can check out all the features of the forum before posting in one of the regular sections. 8)
> ...


He's an Himalayan--a breed closely related to the Persian.
Hoover is the most fiesty, cranky, sweet, naughty little imp of a cat that I've ever known. Do all Himalayan behave like kitten well into their 3rd year?

Here are more images of the cocoon I built. (It may be in store in some months--will keep informed)










and Hoover


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

*Hoover in his cocoon / lazing on back*


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Does his hair mat up easily? I ask b/c my cat Twinkie's hair is a bit shorter than your cats but his is always matting up. I know certain breeds don't mat up or so I heard. Twinkie is a regular DSH though with longer fur


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

kitkat said:


> Does his hair mat up easily? I ask b/c my cat Twinkie's hair is a bit shorter than your cats but his is always matting up. I know certain breeds don't mat up or so I heard. Twinkie is a regular DSH though with longer fur


Hoover needs brushing everyday--makes me feel like a hairdresser, no offense to hair dresser but it's not something a guy wants to do (he doesn't like it much either). But I accepted every implications of living with a long hair cat (vacuum, vacuum, vacuum) the minute I adopted him. No regrets at all. He is a joy to have around and I THINK he likes living with me too.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

He is absolutely adorable!!! I love his face, he looks kinda grouchy in a way...but it's cute!
So, how much can we all buy your cocoon for? It looks amazing...although I'm wondering how sturdy it is? Just thinking that with six cats, they'd probably go after it like crazy....


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

Hana said:


> He is absolutely adorable!!! I love his face, he looks kinda grouchy in a way...but it's cute!
> So, how much can we all buy your cocoon for? It looks amazing...although I'm wondering how sturdy it is? Just thinking that with six cats, they'd probably go after it like crazy....


Yeah, the amazing thing about Hoover is that he still behaves with the same energy, fiestiness, quickness, and goofiness of a kitten. He is never cranky nor shy, so he bugs the **** out of the other two cats who wanted more peace and quiet.

The cocoon is structurally a shell with a 2" to 3" thick stacked cardboard wall. So it's strong, think dome, a person could stand on it and not deform it at all. 
Appearance wise, the corrugated cardboard gets clawed up as you would expect. Will post image of it after 2 years' use by three cats with claws.


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

m_brane said:


> Hana said:
> 
> 
> > He is absolutely adorable!!! I love his face, he looks kinda grouchy in a way...but it's cute!
> ...


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Hoover in his cocoon / lazing on back*


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Oh wow, the cocoon holds up really well!
Seriously, you should market it, I'd buy one for sure, and as you already know, tons of others have shown interest too.
Either that, or sell them to us!!!!


----------

